

Dear Google, could your iOS libGoogleAdMobAds.a be even smaller? - seanliuxx
http://nerd-next-door.com/2014/05/17/dear-google-could-your-ios-libgoogleadmobads-a-be-even-smaller/

======
littlebitaddict
This is impressive.

I agree it not makes sense for Ads frameworks to be so bigger than the App
itself, and the size triple effect is impacting much.

And the calculation part is interesting and make me think a while, good
analysis and thanks Sean for sharing this. The suggested solution makes sense
to me.

And let's see if there are Gogglers around, looking forward to the comments
indeed.

------
littlebitaddict
Sean, as you mentioned, seems the static library do have space wasted issues,
maybe it is a good idea if just use DDL rather than static mechanism. You
didn't introduce much in your post about his, is there some potential issues
that Apple is not providing that as SNS, why is SNS possible? Any ideas to
share?

~~~
seanliuxx
Apple audit rejects any app using DDL. I think there is security issue with
DDL by which one process/app may intrude other processes/apps' address space
at run time. SNS implementation in iOS provides a uniform interface -
UIActivityViewController+UIActivity which implemented most common parts, each
SN just needs add a thin layer with their own logic, graphics, etc. I do not
know why Apple has not provided an Ads interface/API as SNS, hope they will.

~~~
littlebitaddict
Yeah, good point, security might be a potential issue.

